# Kernel 32bits em processador 64bits

## walbon

Quiz fazer uma intalação do Gentoo 2008 bem feitinha no meu novo brinquedo, um notebook Core 2 Duo T5750. Se procurarem ele é um 64bits, porém não consigo de forma nenhuma compilar ele em 64bits, já que o stage vem em 32bits e seu compilador também. E para efeito de estabilidade deixei a escolha de 32bits para todo os sistema, porém utilizando a flag do meu processador recompilei todo o sistema que vinha, assim para ficar mais adequado ao meu processador. Até aí tudo bem, consegui fazer, porém durante a compilação do kernel, ele quiz compilar para 64 bits, mas meu compilador é 32bits, ai veio o problema e não consigo mudar o meu kernel, ao menos a configuração, para ele se tornar um 32bits e poder compilá-lo.

```
make

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/x86/Kconfig

#

# configuration written to .config

#

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  CC      kernel/bounds.s

kernel/bounds.c:1: error: code model ‘kernel’ not supported in the 32 bit mode

kernel/bounds.c:1: sorry, unimplemented: 64-bit mode not compiled in

make[1]: ** [kernel/bounds.s] Erro 1

make: ** [prepare0] Erro 2

```

----------

## Sodki

 *walbon wrote:*   

> porém não consigo de forma nenhuma compilar ele em 64bits, já que o stage vem em 32bits e seu compilador também. E para efeito de estabilidade deixei a escolha de 32bits para todo os sistema

 

Seguiste o manual de instalação para sistemas de 64 bits? Também não acho que faç sentido ficar com o sistema a 32 bits por causa da estabilidade...

----------

